# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات برنامج VLC Media Player 1.2.0 Nightly 30.04.2011 Portable

## mohamed73

_VLC Media Player 1.2.0 Nightly 30.04.2011 Portable_       هذا  البرنامج يعد من افضل البرامج لتشغيل الفيديو بجميع الصيغ كما ان هذا  الاصدار محدث بتاريخ اليوم ليقوم بتشغيل جميع الصيغ مثل صيغة RMVB الغير  مدعومة فى اصداراته السابقة هذا البرنامج يدعم جميع الصيغ الاتية MPEG-1, MPEG-2, MPEG-4, DIVX, DVD, VCD , RMVB , WMV , AVI , MP4 , MP3, OGG, OGM, MOV, WMA وصيغ اخرى كثيرة للفيديو       حجم البرنامج : 20.7MB   تاريخ الاصدار : 01 / 05 / 2011    الموقع الرسمي : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]                الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
/
/
/
/
/  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

بارك الله فيك

----------


## narosse27

*جزيل الشكر أخي الكريم*

----------

